# noob plant questions



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure it depends on the plant, but is it okay to keep all the plants real close, or is it best to spread them out. I like the look of them kinda being a wall of plants in the back of my tank. I have a new tank so only have like 5 plants now, but in general is it okay to leave the plants close? I just wonder about the roots and also competing for light thing. also...I want a heavily planted tank (only have 10 gallon) so also I am looking for advice in general, about how to get the most out of a 10 gallon. thanks in advance!


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I was reading about Eco-Complete and what I wonder is, do I mix that with my gravel or does that replace my gravel? if it is black pebble looking stuff I think that would be cool. do I need this kinda stuff? I am low light now but in time would like to h ave fancier plants.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Phish said:


> I am sure it depends on the plant, but is it okay to keep all the plants real close, or is it best to spread them out. I like the look of them kinda being a wall of plants in the back of my tank. I have a new tank so only have like 5 plants now, but in general is it okay to leave the plants close? I just wonder about the roots and also competing for light thing. also...I want a heavily planted tank (only have 10 gallon) so also I am looking for advice in general, about how to get the most out of a 10 gallon. thanks in advance!


Yes you can plant them close together. If you plant them far apart they will eventually fill in anyways. 10 gallons can be a blast to plant because there are a lot of options and lighting is cheap!



Phish said:


> I was reading about Eco-Complete and what I wonder is, do I mix that with my gravel or does that replace my gravel? if it is black pebble looking stuff I think that would be cool. do I need this kinda stuff? I am low light now but in time would like to h ave fancier plants.


You can do either or w/ Eco-Complete. It is that black pebble/dirt looking stuff. As for low light, there are many options there, all the different anubias, java fern varieties, apons, and crypts. Don't think you can't have a wonderfully planted tank just because you have lowlight.


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

cool thats good to hear. I just ordered these online, hopefully they come as good as they look!  

2 Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii)

1 Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri)

3 CLOVER, FOUR LEAF (Marsilea quadrifolia)

Flourish 500ml


any other plants you can tell me about that are not green, reds or any other cool would be neat. also, would you recomend I get that eco substrate and add it to my gravel or just go with gravel and the flourish like I was reading up about?


----------

